# question re coke/soda



## mysavers (Dec 1, 2009)

hi. just curious if anyone drinks coke or soda during your ride? from your experience does it give you a little boost of energy? thanks.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

When I do a group ride that takes a rest stop at a convenience store, I often buy a soda. Usually I am starting on close to empty and I just like drinking a soda then, not usually a soda drinker...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 50ish mile loop I sometimes ride. I'll usually take a break at the turn-around point. Lately, I've gotten in the habit of having a Mr. Pibb before starting back. I don't know if it provides any kind of boost, but it's a nice change from water.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

In my experience, all the sugars and stuff in soda can really hamper your performance. But, some people I know swear by it...Give it a shot and see how your body reacts. Personally, if I stop anywhere mid-ride, I normally pick up a powerade or something similar. YMMV.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

no, i dont drink soda when playing sports, and rarely do in general. prefer ice cold water/cold sports drinks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i know lots of pro guys that like coke in their last bottle of the day (usually around 20-25k from the finish, since that's when feeding from the cars stops), especially if it's on a climb or an otherwise hard finish. we used to do it for xc mtb racers too, they'd like to take a bottle w/ de-fizzed coke their last time thru the feed zone.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Things go better*



mysavers said:


> hi. just curious if anyone drinks coke or soda during your ride? from your experience does it give you a little boost of energy? thanks.


It's just a personal preference, but assuming the sugar and CO2 doesn't bother your gut, then the combination of simple sugars and caffeine is a known performance enhancer. You see pro cyclists drinking cans of coke all the time during races. I find that it's a lot easier to "get back on the bike" after a break when I've had a Coke. Obviously there are several brands of soda (aka pop) that combine sugar and caffeine, so it's your taste buds that should be making the choice.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

The typical sports drink is mostly sugar and water.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Energy boost? Hell yeah. Coke is liquid gold on a hard ride on a hot day. There is nothing better at mile 80 of 100 with 3,000 feet more to climb. There's a reason you see riders drinking it during the Tour de France.

It has to be Coke. Real Coca Cola Coke. Not Diet Coke. Not Caffeine free. Not Coke Zero. Not Cherry Coke. Not Vanilla Coke. Not Root Beer, Dr. Pepper, Sprite, Fresca, Tab, or any other brand.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Only if I am going really long, like on a Century. I will drink half a normal can or less at around mile 80. Just a quick shot to brighten the day. And agree with mohair_char, the original Coca-Cola.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nope, never had a pop/soda/coke on a ride.

don't really care for them when I'm working hard. the carbonation is rough on my guts.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Coke is often found on aid stations during trail running races (I've seen it on races where I was doing the 30k, and others were doing as far as 50k) 

I'm still more of a runner than a biker, but when I'm running over an hour I really find the caffeine helps out immensely (although honestly, I use caffeine gels/gu's, not coke)


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

Wow. I'm amazed by the results of this question. I've typically shunned sodas like the plague. I might have to try a few sips of a can of Coke at the turn around points of my rides. Most of them happen to be near a gas station.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I drink it often on long, hot rides. I'll stop at a Burger Death or Subway & fill a water bottle with it. No, it doesn't explode the bottle.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

On short rides, I'll skip the soda. But on the long rides, sometimes you need a little pick-me-up and a soda and Snickers bar does wonders to help me finish the last miles.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting topic! I too generally avoid soda like the plague, but after seeing tons of ProTour riders -you know, the guys who weigh their food and have 3% body fat- drinking it down in middle of stage races, I'm intrigued...
I do like a lil' shot of caffeine on a long hard ride.
I will give it a try on my next looong ride (assuming I'm somewhere near a convenience store)...


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

I prefer a caffeinated Gu and a Gatorade (regular, not G2). All the benefits of the caffeine and sugar without the carbonation that makes me want to vomit when working hard.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I drink Diet Dr. Pepper like it's going out of style, but not when I ride. I occasionally stop by a convenience store outside of town and get a Gatorade or something similar, but I wouldn't want anything with a lot of carbonation in it. It just seems like feeling bloated and constantly belching would get in the way of trying to ride.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

No "beer-ups" for you guys at the local 'cross races then! ;-)


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> No "beer-ups" for you guys at the local 'cross races then! ;-)


Low carb beers are good for that.. and by carb.. I don't mean carbohydrates.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> No "beer-ups" for you guys at the local 'cross races then! ;-)



beer is a surprisingly good energy beverage (taken in moderation of course)


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

mysavers said:


> hi. just curious if anyone drinks coke or soda during your ride? from your experience does it give you a little boost of energy? thanks.


No, but it eats the lining of my stomach. Check it out: http://antique-engines.com/rust-coke.htm


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Coke on the stomach*



cs1 said:


> No, but it eats the lining of my stomach. Check it out: http://antique-engines.com/rust-coke.htm


Uh, do you understand the concept of pH. The amount of actd in a cola drink (2.5 to 4, 2.5 for Coke Classic) is nothing compared to the hydrochloric acid in your stomach (pH = 1). That means that your stomach 32 times more acidic than Coke Classic. So no, Coke does NOT eat the lining of your stomach. Urban myth, anyone?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

On longer rides (50 plus miles) an ice cold soda does the trick for me.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

I've heard rumors the Cokes they drink are flat, no carbonation. I can neither confirm nor deny that though.


----------

